# NDB: A Real American Hero



## stevexc (Sep 23, 2016)

So I've been looking around lately for a new 5-string to replace the SR505 that just hasn't been cutting it for me. And being me, I've had a very specific list of "must-haves" and wants.

It had to be a Jazz bass shape, had to be a 5-string, had to have an attractive (to my eyes) headstock, and ideally had to be either white with a tort guard or black with a black guard and a maple fretboard with block inlays. And cost roughly a grand, CAD. And as the story goes with my "must-haves", I couldn't quite stick with them all...

Top of my list was the good ol' Schecter Diamond-J 5 Plus. Exactly the aesthetics I wanted aside from the maple board, but with SD Quarter Pounds and a 35" scale. And I was just waiting on a fat paycheque to pull the trigger when this popped up used for only $200 more than the Schecter...







A used 2013 Fender American Standard Jazz V in Olympic White in damn near mint condition. Sure, it may only be 34" and have stock Fender pups, but neither of those are an actual BAD thing. The low B sounds ballsy as hell. Suffice to say, I'm quite satisfied I made the right call. 

Plus I got it dropped down an extra $100, so for only $100 more than the Schecter, WITH a Fender hardshell case? I made out well, I think.

More pics:


----------



## TedEH (Sep 23, 2016)

I feel like I went through pretty much the same thing a while back.  I wanted the jazz bass sound, and went around trying every Jazz style bass I could get my hands on for a while, until I ran into something that felt/sounded right and was just the right price. I got basically the same thing, but from 2011 I think- got a great price cause it had sat in the store unsold and they wanted to get rid of it. 

HNBD for sure. These things are pretty great. 

Pics of mine here, though it's pretty much the same:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4434636


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Sep 24, 2016)

The best $1000 guitar is a used $2000 guitar.


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 24, 2016)

That looks weww noice as they say.... well, somewhere. Probably.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 24, 2016)

TedEH said:


> I feel like I went through pretty much the same thing a while back.  I wanted the jazz bass sound, and went around trying every Jazz style bass I could get my hands on for a while, until I ran into something that felt/sounded right and was just the right price. I got basically the same thing, but from 2011 I think- got a great price cause it had sat in the store unsold and they wanted to get rid of it.
> 
> HNBD for sure. These things are pretty great.
> 
> ...



Maybe we should go all TalkBass and start an owner's club thread  But definitely yeah it's a fantastic instrument. A LOT bigger than the dinky little SR I'm used to but that's an adjustment I'm willing to make.



Screamingdaisy said:


> The best $1000 guitar is a used $2000 guitar.



Well, in this case it was closer to $1300 and $2000, but still a solid point!



prlgmnr said:


> That looks weww noice as they say.... well, somewhere. Probably.



Thanks!


So the owner of the shop sent me this pic, apparently he likes to (if they're okay with it) take a photo of everyone who buys an instrument from him and post it on their social media. Kind of a cool way to make it more personal!







Really made me realize how massive this instrument is, haha.


----------



## Screamingdaisy (Sep 30, 2016)

stevexc said:


> Well, in this case it was closer to $1300 and $2000, but still a solid point!



Motherf*cker....

If I'd known Stang had that in stock I would've bought it.

Congrats.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 30, 2016)

Screamingdaisy said:


> Motherf*cker....
> 
> If I'd known Stang had that in stock I would've bought it.
> 
> Congrats.



Haha I'm glad I scored it first then  It popped up on Kijiji first, and right as I was shopping for a Jazz V... it was a sign, haha.


----------



## gfactor (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice! American 5 string Fender Jazz is the coolest bass imo


----------



## cardinal (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks great! The Jazz sound really is nice. I have a Spector that's awesome, but I find that most of the time I just prefer the tone from a Jazz bass.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 19, 2016)

Sexy bass and a killer deal  

I have a Mexican J body with the same aesthetics, but it's a 4 string with active electronics. I'm going to be pairing it with an all maple neck, but the rosewood on yours has me wishing I could have both  HNBD!


----------

